# Camden Council go all Robocop



## grit (Feb 5, 2012)

Fucking hell!


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2012)

Baring one's arse to the camera is acceptable in these circumstances, I feel. Possibly whilst under a banner stating 'Process that you twats'.


----------



## paolo (Feb 5, 2012)

Mental - that's got to make the news. One way or another I reckon Camden will have to take it down sooner rather than later.


----------



## grit (Feb 5, 2012)

paolo999 said:


> Mental - that's got to make the news. One way or another I reckon Camden will have to take it down sooner rather than later.


 
The guy who shot the video is on the case with journos and is starting a petition.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 5, 2012)

Seems sensible to me. Nothing to hide, nothing to fear.


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2012)

I'd be interested to know if this was put in at the request of the local residents association. They can ask for some odd things sometimes, particularly if it's seen as an anti-crime measure.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Seems sensible to me. Nothing to hide, nothing to fear.


are you joking? 
if not then most people with nothing to hide or fear don't need to be told to leave then do they
just OTT and ridiculous!


----------



## grit (Feb 5, 2012)

ddraig said:


> are you joking?
> if not then most people with nothing to hide or fear don't need to be told to leave then do they
> just OTT and ridiculous!


 
I'm pretty sure he was being sarcastic.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 5, 2012)

No, entirely serious. I approve of CCTV. And of sensors that identify ne'er do wells and order them from municipal gardens.


----------



## Reno (Feb 5, 2012)

That's insane. They would never get that past us on our Camden Council estate because we have a great Tenants and Residents Association. That's why it's good to get involved before they spend money on crap like this.


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> No, entirely serious. I approve of CCTV. And of sensors that identify ne'er do wells and order them from municipal gardens.


lol


----------



## blairsh (Feb 5, 2012)

That's distinctly less Robocop than i had in mind


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 5, 2012)

I know the area. It's probably a reaction to try and counter drug use/trade going on I would've thought (and probably in response to complaints/requests from residents).


----------



## grit (Feb 5, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> I know the area. It's probably a reaction to try and counter drug use/trade going on I would've thought (and probably in response to complaints/requests from residents).


 
The guy who made the video was of the opinion that they have no issues with crime in the area.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 5, 2012)

It's Somers Town! Just up the road from Kings Cross etc....he might not be aware of it himself but that doesn't mean it's not happening (and I'm fairly sure they wouldn't have installed this get up for no reason at all!  )


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2012)

grit said:


> I'm pretty sure he was being sarcastic.


wrong


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2012)

ddraig said:


> wrong


eh? he is!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> No, entirely serious. I approve of CCTV. And of sensors that identify ne'er do wells and order them from municipal gardens.


twat


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2012)

what's up with you today, ddraig? have you taken an irony vaccination?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> eh? he is!


in your opinion


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> It's Somers Town! Just up the road from Kings Cross etc....he might not be aware of it himself but that doesn't mean it's not happening (and I'm fairly sure they wouldn't have installed this get up for no reason at all!  )


the angel is just up the road from kings x but i've not heard about any similar initiatives in islington.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> what's up with you today, ddraig? have you taken an irony vaccination?


uh?? Maurice was being serious so grit was wrong about him being sarcastic


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 5, 2012)

The Angel is in Islington, not Camden.

Tbc, I obviously don't know for sure why they've done it - and I'm not expressing any agreement with it, either way - but I just can't see that they'd have done it for _no reason at all_ as the camera guy seems to be implying and that seems like a fairly *likely* one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2012)

sheothebudworths said:


> The Angel is in Islington, not Camden.
> 
> Tbc, I obviously don't know for sure why they've done it - and I'm not expressing any agreement with it, either way - but I just can't see that they'd have done it for _no reason at all_ as the camera guy seems to be implying and that seems like a fairly *likely* one.


i never said that the angel's in camden


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 5, 2012)

Well since it's a different council it's not neccessarily surprising that they don't share initiatives, even where they share a problem, is it  (although I know they do sometimes, too)?

For all I know they haven't employed this method anywhere else in Camden either. *shrug*


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2012)

ddraig said:


> uh?? Maurice was being serious so grit was wrong about him being sarcastic


no he wasn't. he was clearly joking! he said 'nothing to hide, nothing to fear'


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2012)

ok


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2012)

was this



Maurice Picarda said:


> Seems sensible to me. Nothing to hide, nothing to fear.


 
in response to this?



NVP said:


> Baring one's arse to the camera is acceptable in these circumstances, I feel. Possibly whilst under a banner stating 'Process that you twats'.


----------



## IC3D (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll be in Camden later might check this out, could become a tourist attraction


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 5, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> no he wasn't. he was clearly joking! he said 'nothing to hide, nothing to fear'



And I meant every word.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 7, 2012)

Made the Graun yesterday.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/feb/06/camden-apology-automatic-robocamera

Also, what a massive prick...



> "For God's sake, if someone doesn't want us to do it then okay, fine... We were doing it as an experiment to try and make sure these young men, these yobbos do not cause harassment to these residents. The idea is to do them [the residents] a favour, to do them a service. If they don't want it, fine."


----------



## paolo (Feb 7, 2012)

Balbi said:


> Made the Graun yesterday.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/feb/06/camden-apology-automatic-robocamera


 
Faster than I expected


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 7, 2012)

They need to mount them with a minigun to have true deterrent value.


----------



## TitanSound (Feb 7, 2012)

I saw a parking attendant with a head mounted camera the other day. It's only a matter of time


----------

